# vampire lord conversion



## Gharof von Carstein (May 19, 2008)

has anyone of you guys ever convert a model for a custom vampire lord or know of anyone that has done this? personally i dont like any of the vampire models that they made for lord or normal vampires. i was wondering if i could convert a cool looking general from a sort of model. mine will often not be mounted (if he is mounted i use mannfred model or a blood knight) so any thoughts on this? what could be used for a cool looking vampire lord conversion?


----------



## Ste (Aug 28, 2008)

why not get an empire general? try alot of gs, make him a bit bigger not noticable but you know you've done it, get a vampie head and then if you want long hair GS it on. if your going for a sleek look that could look very good? i don play fantasy but theres my input =] try empire torso and get some robedISH bottoms? twin blades or a single double bladed sword


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

my vampire lord is made out of a privateer press model, I used Pirate Queen Skaar's epic version, greenstuffed the holes in her head where the horns go to get rid of them, added an arm and a hand. Shes a bad bitch.


----------

